# Router Pantograph



## Rebhays27 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am looking for a Pantograph to us in my shop. If anyone knows a good cheap one that is easy and durable. I have a 6" base Craftsman. I want to mainly trace drawings and lettering. Thanks in advance


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Travis

You may want to check out the link below 

http://www.routerforums.com/sign-creation/11121-pantograph.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG6L1BriaJM
==========


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Pantograph? never new this thing

Guess the possibilities with a router are endless

Nicolas


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That Nicolas is because I guess that you're on the young side and there are so many wonderful things that you are yet to become acquainted with! (your profile doesn't state your age)


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

The one I have is old (the box is layered papyrus with an inscription that mentions something about Routmosis), but looks similar to the Milescraft model.

Additionally, I record heart and respiratory rates daily. Once plotted, that becomes my real Pantograph.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I took my early retirement in 2002, so that makes me.... what?....68 !! and still there are many wonderful things to become acquainted, most of them in routers LOL

Thank you Harry, you made me feel younger even for a few seconds LOL

Nicolas


----------



## econlow (May 3, 2009)

Hello Travis I just bought one from Craftsman . A Craftmans Deluxe Router Pantograph
model #25187for 54.99 plus shipping came to around $65 . and this is thonly one 
I've found. Check out Sears.com


----------

